# Food & Water Bowls



## Intrepia (Nov 11, 2009)

I was just thinking, do any of your Chis prefer a certain type of bowl? For instance, a smaller bowl, bigger bowl, a metal bowl, plastic, etc. 

Back when I had first gotten my boxer pup, and even to this day, she still won't eat out of a larger metal bowl but she'll drink out of one.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Lily has a plastic bowl that has prongs in it,as she's such a pig with her food and it slows her down.She couldn't care less what bowl she had as long as it has food in it


----------



## Raguilar209 (Jul 6, 2009)

YES. My little chi is afraid of metal bowls!! She can see her reflection so when she goes to drink or eat she starts growling and barking. I finally had to buy her white plain bowls.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

My billy is the same, he wont eat out of metal bowls. So we have gotten him the ceramic type and they are small but not tiny. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Since I have so many I use those big feeders bowls. The ones that have like lil water jug tops and every time you take sum food more falls down. Same with the water. Then Im not refilling it everyday just once a week. 








Exactly like these but not that big.


----------



## Intrepia (Nov 11, 2009)

Ciarra said:


> Since I have so many I use those big feeders bowls. The ones that have like lil water jug tops and every time you take sum food more falls down. Same with the water. Then Im not refilling it everyday just once a week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've always been wary of those types of feeding bowls. I feel that the pup will just eat and eat and eat. I once thought of getting one of those for my boxer, but I thought twice about that.


----------



## MndaNGmoe (Oct 20, 2009)

When Moe was a pup he would only drink out of this plastic bowl that came with a pet taxi i had put him in a couple times. Now i don't think it matters. I've changed his bowls twice and he seems okay with it.


----------



## rachellauren (Oct 15, 2008)

I use ceramic bowls because an article i read said that plastic ones will release chemicals over time. That article made me paranoid so I stopped using them :S


----------



## Intrepia (Nov 11, 2009)

rachellauren said:


> I use ceramic bowls because an article i read said that plastic ones will release chemicals over time. That article made me paranoid so I stopped using them :S


:O I didn't know that about plastic bowls! However, I'm really leaning towards ceramic bowls.


----------



## MndaNGmoe (Oct 20, 2009)

rachellauren said:


> I use ceramic bowls because an article i read said that plastic ones will release chemicals over time. That article made me paranoid so I stopped using them :S


Yea i have Ceramic bowls now. Good to know that though... I will not use plastic LOL


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Intrepia said:


> I've always been wary of those types of feeding bowls. I feel that the pup will just eat and eat and eat. I once thought of getting one of those for my boxer, but I thought twice about that.


None of my chihuahuas are overweight or eat and eat and eat. I worried about the same thing when I bought and decided it wouldnt hurt if I gave them a test drive for a couple weeks. They all eat when they are hunger and dont eat more then they should. Easier for me and easy for them since some eat in the morning and sum in the afternoon and sum at nite. But once I go to bed no more eating since they all sleep in our bed.


----------



## Intrepia (Nov 11, 2009)

Ciarra said:


> None of my chihuahuas are overweight or eat and eat and eat. I worried about the same thing when I bought and decided it wouldnt hurt if I gave them a test drive for a couple weeks. They all eat when they are hunger and dont eat more then they should. Easier for me and easy for them since some eat in the morning and sum in the afternoon and sum at nite. But once I go to bed no more eating since they all sleep in our bed.


Hm, I suppose it's worth a try. Maybe when I do get my chi pup, and I get him into a routine, that will be a good investment.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Venus will only eat out of metal bowls. Jer bought her small stainless stell bowls with the rubber grips on the bottom the day we brought her home, when she was just a wee 6 weeks old. So that's what she got used to. Jack I don't think cares. He's got a black plastic bowl that I use for his freeze dried food. Otherwise. They share a stainless steel bowl for water, and use plates for wet food or raw.


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

I bought metal bowls for Tango when I rescued him at 7 months. I quickly realized that he did NOT like them. He seemed scared of them. He'd lunge at them to get his food, take out a kibble or two, then back away to chew them up. He'd only manage three sips of water at a time before he backed up from that bowl, too. I switched him to ceramic and he was fine. Recently I bought him a pretty little bowl set, they're metal bowls but them come in a holder. It was only after I got it home and unpacked that I realized the bowls were metal, but I figured I'd see what he did. He was fine with them. I figured he'd gotten over whatever the problem was.

Then my granddog Chloe came to visit for a weekend and she has metal bowls. Tango went to drink out of her bowl, and then did the exact same thing he used to do....3 quick laps, back away....3 more laps, back away...etc. 

It wasn't till the end of the weekend that I figured it out......Tango's tag knocked against the edge of Chloe's metal bowl and the clinking noise freaked him out.  I realized that was why he was so weird about the first set of metal bowls I got for him when I rescued him. The bowls he has now, even though they're metal, they sit in a holder so his tag can't come into contact and make that clinking noise!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

my guy drinks and eats out of any bowl...lol. i prefer stainless steel though as i dont want him eating germs and bacteria that non-stainless steel bowls cause


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Tabitha and Jerry prefer ceramic bowls. He likes to eat from hers and she likes to eat from his


----------



## Intrepia (Nov 11, 2009)

Tink said:


> I bought metal bowls for Tango when I rescued him at 7 months. I quickly realized that he did NOT like them. He seemed scared of them. He'd lunge at them to get his food, take out a kibble or two, then back away to chew them up. He'd only manage three sips of water at a time before he backed up from that bowl, too. I switched him to ceramic and he was fine. Recently I bought him a pretty little bowl set, they're metal bowls but them come in a holder. It was only after I got it home and unpacked that I realized the bowls were metal, but I figured I'd see what he did. He was fine with them. I figured he'd gotten over whatever the problem was.
> 
> Then my granddog Chloe came to visit for a weekend and she has metal bowls. Tango went to drink out of her bowl, and then did the exact same thing he used to do....3 quick laps, back away....3 more laps, back away...etc.
> 
> It wasn't till the end of the weekend that I figured it out......Tango's tag knocked against the edge of Chloe's metal bowl and the clinking noise freaked him out.  I realized that was why he was so weird about the first set of metal bowls I got for him when I rescued him. The bowls he has now, even though they're metal, they sit in a holder so his tag can't come into contact and make that clinking noise!


Yeah, a lot of smaller to medium sized dogs seem to have problems with metal bowls. Like I said a few posts ago, my boxer was terrified of metal bowls. She would get so scared of seeing her own reflection when she was eating, but she would DRINK out of one... Which was so strange. I was curious to hear everyones Chi stories, to see if there was some sort of similarity between the breed, but I guess all pups are different and you can't clump em' all in together. 

It's funny that it was his tag all along.


----------



## chiboyz1 (Aug 11, 2009)

plastic bowls for food and metal for water. for whatever reason they refuse to eat the food from a metal bowl.


----------

